# Inflatable haunted house



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I had no idea such a thing existed...http://cgi.ebay.com/Haunted-House-i...942QQihZ013QQcategoryZ910QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

yeah, the scAIR structures. They seem like a cool think to add to a haunted house if you had one to start, but probably wouldn't be worth it on their own.


----------

